# Neuer Koi knabbert andere Koi an!



## rosenkranz (16. Juli 2010)

Hi!

Ich habe gestern meinen ersten Japaner zum Geburtstag bekommen, heute sehe ich wie er andere Fische anknabbert, der angeknabberte Fisch macht aber keine regung, sieht so aus als wenns ihm nicht stört!

Ist das normal?

gruß


----------



## Drakestar (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuer Koi knabbert andere Koi an!*

mh macht einer meiner jungen Koi auch(1 1/2 jahr), der schwimmt auch immer gegen die anderen gegen.... stupst sie halt an....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuer Koi knabbert andere Koi an!*

Alles ganz normal,
die wollen sich nur kennen lernen. 

Einer meiner Koi versucht ab und an mal die bunten Flecken der anderen Koi abzuknabbern


----------

